# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  Suministro de agua en Binéfar

## Jonasino

Binéfar.pdf
Problema en vias de solución

----------


## maltcof

¿De dónde se abastece el pueblo?

¿Del pantano de Santa-Anna, como Lleida?


Saludos

----------


## Jonasino

Efectivamente. Ver pg 11 del documento adjuntodocumentos_Capitulo_6_Aguas_e79a3ab7.pdf

----------

maltcof (18-jul-2014)

----------

